#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست يوك اسنوا مدل sus29sp

## مجتبي100

سلام 
يوك اسنوا مدل sus29sp-ts رو ميخواستم 
اگه موجود دارين لطف كنيد پاسخ دهيد.
۲۰۱۵۰۹۱۷_۰۷۲۶۱۶.jpg۲۰۱۵۰۹۱۷_۰۷۲۴۴۷.jpg۲۰۱۵۰۹۱۷_۰۷۲۳۵۷.jpg۲۰۱۵۰۹۱۷_۰۷۲۵۵۹.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس عزیز. سفارش شما  ارسال شد.

----------

*amirmorady*,*مجتبي100*

----------


## مجتبي100

سلام و خسته نباشيد.
با تشكر يوك به دستم رسيد و بعد از حدود دو سال خدا را شكر مشكل تلويزيون حل شد

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام و خسته نباشيد.
> با تشكر يوك به دستم رسيد و بعد از حدود دو سال خدا را شكر مشكل تلويزيون حل شد


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. خدا را شکر. خوشحالم.
ممنون که اطلاع دادید.

----------

*amirmorady*,*مجتبي100*

----------

